# Out of state trout trip advice



## GarrettHilliard (Sep 8, 2020)

So I am wanting to catch my first brook trout (and maybe brown) on the fly and am wanting to take an out of state camping trip to do so. I have mainly looked at PA campgrounds for this trip. I was hoping that someone on the forum could give me some trip planning advice. I would like to stay within 5 hours of Canton if possible. Thanks y'all.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I did a trout trip to Pa last year, Sinnemahoning area fished first fork Sinnemahoning river, wykoff run and a little native stream for brookies that gets very very few fisherman a year. Was a good time and caught a mess of fish. But with covid crap going on look into the restrictions for quarantine for when you arrive in PA and when you come back, thats what is making try to decide if I do the trip again this spring.


----------



## GarrettHilliard (Sep 8, 2020)

Thanks. Ill have to check sinnemahoning out then. I've been trying to follow covid guidelines. It looks like campgrounds will be open, you'll just need to get a covid test or self quarantine. Hopefully it will get better before then


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

There is a campground in Sizerville State Park (PA) that is within easy driving distance to the Sinnemahoning (both first fork and driftwood branches) as well as a nice drive over to Kettle Creek state park, all of which offer trout fishing opportunities. There are also a ton of smaller trout streams thru out that area as well.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## GarrettHilliard (Sep 8, 2020)

I have been looking at the kettle creek campgrounds too, those are definitely high on my list. It seems like just about any public land east of Tionesta will have trout streams. I'm setting up my new three weight as I type this, I'm very excited to hit some mountain streams when it warms up


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

My dad started fishing Kettle Creek back in the late 50's, early 60's. Its nice country up there. I have a camp near the head of Hicks Run, near the driftwood fork of the Sinnemahoning. I just dont get up enough to trout fish right now. I really need retirement to hurry up and get here!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

If you want to catch wild fish id look north west on state college. cant help you with a camp gground


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

I like Pine Creek, around Slaterun area. Great fishing!


----------



## HLI (Feb 11, 2020)

North central PA has plenty of great trout streams. Here is a link to an interactive map that has a ton of info: ArcGIS Web Application


----------



## fishmaster22 (Apr 20, 2005)

Oil Creek is a short drive and has great trout fishing for stocked fish. There’s also smaller streams in the area with wild brook trout. The PA fish and game website has a ton of great information if you haven’t checked it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GarrettHilliard (Sep 8, 2020)

The interactive map is a treasure that's for sure. At this point in planning I'm just trying start narrowing down my plans, there's just so many options. North central PA seems awesome, like y'all have said. I've been looking at the forest campgrounds around Allegheny ntl forest too, which is a lot closer than most of the PA wilds. Thanks for the answers y'all


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I have caught all 3 trout in Oil Creek area before, but don't think any of them were wild. There are wild brookies in the area, but sadly, the Oil Creek Outfitters owner, Mike, has retired and moved to Florida. He was a great source for the 15 years I was fishing the area. A number of creeks off of Oil Creek will have wild brookies, but you will likely have to hike to get to the best ones. If you are looking for wild trout, I would suggest STate College area. But I'm sure there are plenty of other areas that have wild brookies. You might have better luck in places that don't get stocked with other trout.
Rickerd


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

GarrettHilliard said:


> So I am wanting to catch my first brook trout (and maybe brown) on the fly and am wanting to take an out of state camping trip to do so. I have mainly looked at PA campgrounds for this trip. I was hoping that someone on the forum could give me some trip planning advice. I would like to stay within 5 hours of Canton if possible. Thanks y'all.


Upstate NY has lots of nice trout as well. Latrobe, PA shouldn’t be far from you. Good luck!


----------



## epol (Nov 30, 2012)

Western Maryland is real nice and has some brookie streams


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Most of my experience is in WV and TN, probably outside of your 5 hour window. The Elkins area in WV has lots of brook trout options and is pretty easy (interstate highway) travel to access nearly the whole way. Eastern TN is similar, pretty easy driving, but a good bit farther for you from Canton. If you decide on a multi-day trip for trout, keep TN in mind. Lots of access, lots of options, and tons of trout.


----------

